# More pics of Gwilly our VW T25



## rach-chavette (Nov 14, 2009)

GwillyVWT25 - Media


----------



## johnnyrotten (Nov 15, 2009)

Nice set up. Is it expensive to set something like that up.


----------



## rach-chavette (Nov 15, 2009)

johnnyrotten said:


> Nice set up. Is it expensive to set something like that up.



Not at all mate .. cost 2k for the van it already had a rock n roll bed in it .. Then added a few bits from IKEA  Got an awning cost £130 and a camp stove etc..  Cheap as chips and set up works well for us


----------



## johnnyrotten (Nov 16, 2009)

rach-chavette said:


> Not at all mate .. cost 2k for the van it already had a rock n roll bed in it .. Then added a few bits from IKEA  Got an awning cost £130 and a camp stove etc..  Cheap as chips and set up works well for us


Ha Ha I didn't mean the Van, but it is a nice set up, I meant your web site
Just checked out the web page My Safe Media - Make a FREE website - upload Pictures, Video, Mp3's, Comments, Rating, Social Network. I'll have to look into that, is it really free.
cheers 
johnny


----------



## derekfaeberwick (Nov 16, 2009)

I see you've managed to shake off that Renault Trafic that was stalking you.

  Grat pics again.


----------



## rach-chavette (Nov 16, 2009)

haha oops yeah the site is free lol


----------



## johnnyrotten (Jan 28, 2010)

rach-chavette said:


> haha oops yeah the site is free lol


Hi 
I set up a couple of site's on it blow me they want dollars for them now yours is the same

Cheers anyway Johnny


----------



## Deleted member 4053 (Jan 28, 2010)

*website*

website says licence expired
let owner Know



weez
Tony


----------



## zeezee16 (Jan 28, 2010)

Wee-z said:


> website says licence expired
> let owner Know
> 
> 
> ...


I was just going to say that, never mind.
ZZ


----------

